# Mi Viaje a la Isla Taquile,Paz y cultura sobre el lago...



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

*Taquile o Intika (en quechua),es la isla más grande del lago Titicaca (localizada a 45 kilómetros al norte del Puno); conserva intactas las tradiciones, algunas costumbres y leyes de la época incaica.

La sociedad taquileña esta basada en el trabajo colectivo y en el código moral Inca "Ama suwa, ama llulla, ama qilla" (no robaras, no mentiras y no serás perezoso). Actualmente su economía se basa en la pesca, la agricultura de la papa en los andenes y el turismo, recibe anualmente 40,000 turistas. Los taquileños son especialmente conocidos por sus tejidos, los que se encuentran dentro de la más fina artesanía peruana. Cabe resaltar que el hilado y el tejido es hecho principalmente por hombres.

_____________________________________________________________________________________


Taquile es preciosa. En su tranquilidad que se pierde en un abrazo con la inmensidad del lago y en sus reflejos azules solo se siente paz. Respirar el aire de la noche y ver su hermoso cielo estrellado, te transporta a un lugar magico.*




















*Hay que subir una escalera de mas de 567 peldaños que serpentea entre andenes de verdor y dorado para llegar al pueblo de Taquile, un enclave del pasado en las aguas siempre azules, siempre sagradas del lago Titicaca.*





































*Caminar por los rústicos y altos caminos que bordean la isla toma horas. En estas horas entre animales, sonrisas cálidas de la gente, sembríos y un cielo despejadisimo, uno es siempre acompañado por el lago y su silencio abrazador*.



















































































*Su gente y su extraña vestimenta:
Mujeres hilanderas, hombres tejedores, niños juguetones, comuneros encorvados por el peso de grandes bultos, campesinos que abren surcos en la tierra.*



































































*Lo mejor de Taquile*


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

:evil: nadie opinaaaaa..con lo que me costo hacer el thread :bash:


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Bueno sere el primero en contestar*

Esta Bacan tu thread....y las fotos ni hablar...
la vez pasada vi un reportaje sobre taquile en un programa de cultura ( donde una tia tiene voz de borracha) que lo pasan por SURPERU. Los paisajes estan bacan.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ME ENCANTARON TUS HERMOSAS FOTOS,KE LINDO THREAD SEGURO CONOSISTES Y TE DIVERTISTES MUCHO.....CUANDO UNO ANDA X ESOS LARES APRENDEMOS A VALORAR LAS COSAS KE TENEMOS EN CASA,ESA HERMOSA GENTE TIENE EL ROSTRO LLENO DE PURA INOCENCIA,ME HE QUEDADO PERPLEJO X LO HERMOSO DE ESTE LUGAR Y LA RUSTICIDAD DE LA VIDA K ALLI SE RESPIRA,GRACIAS X COMPARTIR.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que hermozos paisajes !!! Buenisimas fotos !!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Meine gott! eres un excelente fotografo! hermosos paisajes!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mon dieux! Qué lugar más encantador! Ese cielo!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonita la isla. Gracias por las fotos Omar.


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Tomar una lancha en Puno para viajar 3,30 hrs para conocer la famosa isla de taquile. Pero una vez en la isla, una caminata de constante ascenso para llegar a la plazita central del pueblo, comer al vuelo y regresar Puno, no es una sabia decisión. Hay que vivir un poco la isla, contemplarla...Lo mejor es quedarse a dormir..La hospitalidad esta garantizada y los precios por quedarte en la casa de algun habitante no son nada caros.Ademas en la noche tendran la experiencia de ver el cielo estrellado mas hermoso.....


Esta es la casa donde dormi


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Conocer la isla me dejo sensaciones contradictorias..por un lado disfrute de un gran paisaje y vivi muy de cerca las costumbres y la cultura viva de nuestro peru indigena....pero tambien conoci un pueblo pobre, con muchas necesidades, y con una vida muy dura...Esta reflexion me acompaño los 45 km de regreso a Puno....Taquile te hace pensar....a ver si se animan a ir..


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

^^ eso es muy cierto, ver la pobreza en esos lugares es impactante......nosotros vemos esa realidad desde otro punto de vista, y desde fuera, pero ellos que la viven ¿seran felices?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pisco_Perú said:


> ^^ eso es muy cierto, ver la pobreza en esos lugares es impactante......nosotros vemos esa realidad desde otro punto de vista, y desde fuera, pero ellos que la viven ¿seran felices?


Pues el dinero y la prosperidad nunca han sido sinónimos de felicidad...algunas de las personas más infelices que conozco son de clase alta.

Por otro lado si te falta demasiado tampoco puedes ser muy felíz. Aquí veo una pobreza no tan extrema como en otras partes, probablemente gracias al turismo.


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

^^ 

Bueno, lo que pude observarr es que un sector de su sociedad(autoridades)..son los que monopolizan y se enriquecen con el turismo...el poblador comun es muy pobre..


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que hermoso cielo!!! Observa no mas la primera foto, te quedas : WOW! 
Que chevere debe ser pasar unos dias ahi, olvidarse del trafico, la contaminacion, el trabajo, el dinero, etc, etc.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso sí muy buenas fotos, el lugar es espectacular algún día ire por allí, gracias por compartir.


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

*Unas fotos mas:*

*Mujeres conversando..notar la diferencia de vestimenta..la señora de sombrero pertence a otra isla o comunidad llamada Chucuito..estas mujeres llegan a la isla a vender sus productos...*









*Mercado callejero de taquile*










Autoridades...trantando asuntos de la Isla.


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

taquile es Patrimonio oral e inmaterial de la humanidad ..segun la UNESCO.. :banana:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Este es sin lugar a dudas el mejor trhead del año en paisajes naturales y con fotos inèditas de un forista.... 

Me saco el sombrero, este es vuelvo y repito un trabajo meritorio y embellecedor... llena nuestro foro de un maravilloso sentido del peruanismo que no veia hace mucho tiempo.

Es simplemente HERMOZO! Necesita ser copiado en los foros generales...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Copiado en paisajes naturales


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

:cheer: gracias por tus palabras Vanee..me animas a seguir posteando y tomando fotos...


----------

